# New to South Island



## pinkzoe (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, I have just moved here (6th feb) to just south of Christchurch and was wondering if there is anyone else out there lol. i have 5 kids aged 8yr - 14 months. i would love to hear from anyone that wants to meet up for coffee. zoe


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pinkzoe said:


> Hi, I have just moved here (6th feb) to just south of Christchurch and was wondering if there is anyone else out there lol. i have 5 kids aged 8yr - 14 months. i would love to hear from anyone that wants to meet up for coffee. zoe


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

We're a bit far away from you (Auckland) but I'm sure there will be a few Cantabrians down there. The other suggestion is join a few clubs - there will be shed loads of sports clubs for the kids - it's by far the best way to meet people.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there - welcome to the Forum.
> 
> We're a bit far away from you (Auckland) but I'm sure there will be a few Cantabrians down there. *The other suggestion is join a few clubs -* there will be shed loads of sports clubs for the kids - it's by far the best way to meet people.


I can echo that sentiment, I've been in Christchurch now for about 10 weeks and joining several sports clubs has been a good way to get to know people.


----------



## eaglekiwi (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Zoe
Im a Kiwi and new to this forum. I joined up wanting to connect with Americans since I lived there for 3yrs and trying to re adapt back to my own country (rolls eyes) .

I am in Christchurch ,my kids have grown now but I just wanted to welcome you and know that you will meet heaps of Brits, probably through your children ie Kindergarten, Playcentres, Schools, Churches. Next time you are at your local supermarket ( Do you have a Countdown in your area) and put a wee advert like your post on their bulletin board, or stop a mum with kids your age and ask her if she knows of maybe a coffee club for mums in the area ,or be brave and start one up ..I did and I was in the states...
Good luck !


----------

